# Jon Stewart Parodies Glenn Beck



## Jashwa (Nov 7, 2009)

Greatest thing ever.  Disregard the other thread, the link was broken.  

http://www.hulu.com/watch/107208/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart-the-113-project


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, he got Glenn Beck down pat. LOL!!!

Fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah i don't ever come in here but this was pretty amazing when i watched it on the daily show last night


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2009)

That was fantastic! A great moment for daily show. I rather liked the parody of the election coverage bit the day or so before as well


----------



## Azure (Nov 7, 2009)

When he pulled out the Operation board, I lost it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 7, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> When he pulled out the Operation board, I lost it.


I lost it the whole way through lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Fucking Hulu


----------



## Slade (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fucking Hulu


Lolololololololololol Canada.


Also, I have no idea who either of these people are. And I have no intention on finding out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2009)

Bookmarked it


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fucking Hulu



have you tried indecision forever? you might be able to watch it there.


----------

